# T track or no t Track



## scotty57 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am in the process a making a router table. My question is do i need both a miter track and t track on the table itself?
Cheers
Ian


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Ian. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Miter track(slot) or t track? In my opinion, and that is what this is, MY opinion, you don't need either. The bit is round... it will cut from any direction. T track and miter slots limit you as to where you can put your fence. Having said that, it's entirely personal preference as to whether or not you install/use them. I prefer using a sled of some form for those times you need to position your work "just so" in relation to the fence.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Miter Track no, T track can be helpful for holding featherboards, etc.

I don't have either in my table.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

So far I haven't needed either. The feather boards are working OK just by being clamped in position, either on the fence or the table. And the fence is clamped in position.

I personally don't want to cut anything else in my table top because it will be used for a lot of other stuff besides routing.

My coping sled follows the fence so I don't need a miter track. I had one in my old table top but only used it for feather boards.

Check out Steve Ramsey on You Tube. His router table has a fence that clamps to the table with some simple shop made clamps.

Here is the link to my adjustable table bild. Lots of info to digest.
Good luck
Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great question as I wanted to ask the same thing at some point . Mike I like your idea with clamping them and it's going to save me some hassle . 
I never thought about it but like you say , if your using your table for other purposes maybe the slot will be an issue . 
I was just about to order Incra track to . I wanted to make my double router table look like it was an actual one off from Incra , but I guess not


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't have either one.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

I put t-tracks on my fence for feather boards & stops, but the tracks on the table are for the fence to lock in place.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have t-track in my fence, and a combination miter and t-track on the table. The t-track is simply another clamping mechanism for featherboards and other accessories. I use them frequently on my router table. I do use the miter gauge frequently in the table, and almost never use it with the fence. I use a miter gauge for doing cope cuts, with bits that have bearings. I can fairly quickly put a backer piece on to the miter gauge to prevent tear out and cut the copes pretty easily. For me it serves the same function as a coping sled.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've got a miter track/t-track combo at the front edge of my table. Don't use them often at all, but they've been handy at times. Next table top i build will have a similar setup. If they're installed right, they don't interfere when not in use and might come in handy. I've wasted much bigger money on things that could never be nearly as useful as a t-track. That's my opinion, so it's only applicable to me. 

earl


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

+1000!!
I've built dozens of kitchen, and other, cabinet sets using the RT. And, use the RT on almost every other project, also. I've never found a need for tracks. Sleds guided by the fence work beautifully for cope and stick work and there are a myriad of ways to use feather boards without needing tracks in the table.



brians said:


> hi ian. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.
> 
> Miter track(slot) or t track? In my opinion, and that is what this is, my opinion, you don't need either. The bit is round... It will cut from any direction. T track and miter slots limit you as to where you can put your fence. Having said that, it's entirely personal preference as to whether or not you install/use them. I prefer using a sled of some form for those times you need to position your work "just so" in relation to the fence.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Both. You need a T track to hold down feather boards, both on the fence and on the table. You can clamp them if your table is small enough but it isn't worth the effort to get them set up.You also need them with accessories the the Incra jig, You need the miter track when making rail and stile frames.


----------



## schroedc (Jun 23, 2014)

I have both on my able but find I only use the Miter slot. I have expanding blocks that drop into the miter slot to hold my feather boards and I also use to secure some jigs to the table. The T track so far has just been a place to collect chips


----------



## scotty57 (Jun 26, 2012)

Well thank you for all your responses. I have in fact copied Steve Ramsey's fence. I have decided to only put the miter slot channel in the table itself and use expanding blocks to hold feather boards and the like. 
Cheers
Ian


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

scotty57 said:


> I am in the process a making a router table. My question is do i need both a miter track and t track on the table itself?
> Cheers
> Ian


Survey says...

Yes! ... and... NO! ...and Maybe if!

:sarcastic:


----------



## scotty57 (Jun 26, 2012)

*LoL*

:laugh:Funny Post


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Survey says...
> 
> Yes! ... and... NO! ...and Maybe if!
> 
> :sarcastic:


Pretty much . I haven't come to a conclusion and am still undecided lol


----------



## Gadget01 (Jul 9, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Pretty much . I haven't come to a conclusion and am still undecided lol


Wait a sec... I'm no expert, but I don't think you can go "with the grain" and "against the grain" simultaneously.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gadget01 said:


> Wait a sec... I'm no expert, but I don't think you can go "with the grain" and "against the grain" simultaneously.


Good point Adam , maybe that's what's wrong with me ! I've got MRPD (Multiple Router Personality Disorder)


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I have one on my table but it is on the back side of the fence if I need it for something I just turn the fence around and router from the back side of the table but of coarse I have a mobile table.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

What concerns me about a adding miter slot is ,would it not have to be perfectly parallel to the fence ? 
I mean a thousandth out and it may affect the outcome unless you can adjust the fence from side to side to compensate . That's why I'm debating to just buy the Incra 17" by43" top and build from there down . Although my ultimate RT would have a router lift on each end and two Incra LS positioners


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

You right Rick but then you do not use your miter gauge and fence on your table saw at the same time, at least I don't.
The question was do you really need it no you don't need it, I've got a lot of things I don't need, if I got rid of the stuff I don't need I would not have much left.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Semipro said:


> You right Rick but then you do not use your miter gauge and fence on your table saw at the same time, at least I don't.
> The question was do you really need it no you don't need it, I've got a lot of things I don't need, if I got rid of the stuff I don't need I would not have much left.


Ain't it the truth, John! But I would have more room to work!

I do occasionally use both use both a miter gauge and the fence on my router table and on my shaper. Never on the tablesaw! The risk is not the same. My miter sub fence when used that way is usually within a quarter of an inch of the fence, so there is really no place for a kickback to happen!

I don't have T-track in the table top. However I do like it in the fence for hold downs and such. Both on top, and on the fence's face.

I use the Incra jig to mount my fence, though. Otherwise I think T-track would be my preferred mounting method. Would still want the miter track because for what I do ,it just makes some things easier. Is it the only way.. no. But it's simple, and it works.

Without a fence like the Incra, that stays parallel to the miter slot, I would use the miter slot a lot less, probably!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Semipro said:


> You right Rick but then you do not use your miter gauge and fence on your table saw at the same time, at least I don't.
> The question was do you really need it no you don't need it, I've got a lot of things I don't need, if I got rid of the stuff I don't need I would not have much left.


Good point


----------

